# Bà bầu dùng yến mạch có tác dụng gì?



## Vườn Hạt (25/11/21)

Yến mạch là một loại hạt dinh dưỡng chứa rất nhiều loại chất nên được người dùng ưa chuộng sử dụng hiện nay. Không chỉ vậy yến mạch còn đem lại nhiều lợi ích vượt trội dành cho bà bầu trong suốt quá trình mang thai. Nếu chúng ta sử dụng đúng cách sẽ nâng cao được sức khỏe cho cả mẹ và bé. Vậy cách sử dụng *yến mạch cho bà bầu* như thế nào là hợp lý, hãy cùng tìm hiểu ngay dưới đây nhé!

*Những lợi ích của yến mạch cho bà bầu*

Một chế độ dinh dưỡng hợp lý sẽ làm nâng cao tinh thần và sức khỏe của mẹ và bé trong suốt thai kỳ. Việc kết hợp nhiều loại thực phẩm khác nhau giúp làm giảm cảm giác ngán và mẹ bầu cũng ăn ngon miệng hơn. Cân nhắc giữa các loại hạt dinh dưỡng thì yến mạch là sự lựa chọn hợp lý nhất bởi nhiều công dụng và lợi ích tuyệt vời. Những công dụng đó sẽ được bật mí ngay dưới đây!



*1. Bổ sung nhiều chất dinh dưỡng *
Trong yến mạch có rất nhiều loại chất dinh dưỡng cần thiết cho mẹ bầu trong khi mang thai như canxi, kali, photpho, selen,... Đồng thời còn có cả chất xơ, các loại chất khoáng, vitamin, chất béo bão hòa. Các loại chất này giúp hình thành hệ miễn dịch, bảo vệ và tăng cường sức khỏe không chỉ cho mẹ mà cho cả bé đấy. Ngoài ra còn hỗ trợ bổ sung chất và phát triển xương, trí não,... cho bé ngay khi còn ở trong bụng mẹ. Không chỉ vậy còn giảm bớt những triệu chứng đau nhức, chuột rút,... ở mẹ bầu trong suốt thai kỳ. 

*2. Làm tăng cảm giác ăn ngon ở bà bầu*
Khi mang thai, các bà bầu thường có cảm giác ăn không ngon miệng, chán ăn,... Nếu tình trạng này kéo dài sẽ ảnh hưởng nghiêm trọng đến sức khỏe và cần phải đến bác sĩ để thăm khám. Để giảm cảm giác chán ăn mẹ bầu hãy thử kết hợp yến mạch để cải thiện, vì trong yến mạch có tác dụng chống lại quá trình axit hóa, giúp mẹ ăn ngon miệng hơn đấy. 

*3. Chống táo bón*
Trong yến mạch có chứa hàm lượng chất xơ dồi dào giúp đánh bay nỗi lo táo bón của mẹ bầu. Đồng thời mẹ cũng không còn bị đầy hơi, chướng bụng khó chịu trong khi mang thai nữa. 

*4. Giảm tiểu đường thai kỳ*
Sử dụng hạt yến mạch giúp mẹ bầu yên tâm hơn mà không còn lo lắng về vấn đề bị tiểu đường thai kỳ. Trong hạt yến mạch có chứa carbohydrate tiêu hóa chậm giúp lượng đường trong máu không bị tăng cao và luôn giữ ở mức ổn định nhất. Từ đó sẽ không làm mẹ bầu mắc phải những vấn đề như tiểu đường khi mang thai. 

*Cách dùng yến mạch hiệu quả cho bà bầu*

*Yến mạch* là một loại thực phẩm giàu dinh dưỡng, có lợi cho mẹ và bé mà lại không làm mẹ tăng cân trong thai kỳ. Tuy nhiên không vì thế mà mẹ bầu lại sử dụng yến mạch như một thực phẩm thay thế các loại tinh bột nhé. Mẹ có thể kết hợp yến mạch cùng các loại thực phẩm khác như trái cây, rau xanh,... để làm đa dạng các loại chất được nạp vào cơ thể. 




Mẹ bầu nên có một chế độ ăn uống kết hợp với yến mạch một cách hợp lý nhất để đem lại lợi ích tốt nhất. Cách sử dụng yến mạch cho bà bầu tốt nhất là từ 3 - 4 lần/tuần, chú ý không nên ăn quá nhiều sẽ làm tác dụng ngược như tiêu chảy, khó tiêu ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe đấy nhé. Tốt nhất bà bầu nên sử dụng với số lượng ít rồi tăng dần lên khi cảm thấy đã quen với việc ăn yến mạch. Hoặc cũng có thể tham khảo ý kiến của bác sĩ hay các chuyên gia dinh dưỡng trước khi sử dụng. 

*Một số món ăn kết hợp với yến mạch thơm ngon*

Có rất nhiều cách kết hợp yến mạch để đem lại một món ăn đầy dinh dưỡng và đảm bảo được các chất cần thiết cho cơ thể mẹ bầu. Mẹ có thể dùng yến mạch như một món ăn nhẹ hoặc kết hợp để nấu làm món chính trong bữa ăn. Sau đây là một số món ăn được làm từ yến mạch để làm cho mẹ bầu cảm giác được ngon miệng hơn:

Yến mạch cùng sữa chua và trái cây: Yến mạch rang cùng sữa chua và các loại trái cây như cam, nho, dâu tây,... là một sự kết hợp tuyệt vời. Đây là một món ăn mới lạ cho bữa xế giúp bà bầu chống đói mà không lo tăng cân. 
Yến mạch trộn sữa tươi: Nếu bà bầu cảm thấy ngán và chán ăn thì hãy lựa chọn một món ăn thay thế như yến mạch trộn với sữa tươi. Mùi yến mạch thơm nhẹ cùng sữa tươi không quá béo sẽ kích thích vị giác của bà bầu đấy.
Cháo yến mạch bí đỏ: Bí đỏ chứa rất nhiều dưỡng chất tốt cho cả mẹ và bé. KHi sử dụng yến mạch kết hợp cùng bí đỏ không chỉ đem lại một món cháo thơm ngon, lạ miệng mà còn tốt cho sức khỏe của cả hai mẹ con. 
Bánh chuối yến mạch: Đây là một món bánh cho mẹ bầu ăn vặt mỗi khi thấy đói trong ngày đấy. Món bánh này rất dễ thực hiện tại nhà với những nguyên liệu cực đơn giản, lại không làm tăng cân nên bà bầu có thể thoải mái ăn nhé. 
*Sữa yến mạch*: Sữa hạt luôn là sự lựa chọn tuyệt vời cho bà bầu trong thai ký vì mang lại được nhiều dinh dưỡng lại không có chất bảo quản nên an toàn cho sức khỏe. 


Trên đây là một vài thông tin cung cấp cho bà bầu về cách sử dụng yến mạch hợp lý nhất. Nếu mẹ bầu muốn tìm đến cơ sở bán yến mạch chất lượng, hãy liên hệ với Vườn Hạt để có mức giá phải chăng nhất nhé!


----------



## Lê Thanh Hoa (6/12/21)

Yến mạch dùng cho trẻ con cũng rất tốt nhé!


----------

